# CIRCVS MAXIMVS



## howandwhy99 (Nov 18, 2013)

I've been ignoring this since summer started, but it's becoming kind of odd. I can't seem to log in over at CIRCVS MAXIMVS anymore. I thought I had perhaps forgotten my password for my account, but password renewal isn't sending me an email. On top of that, no new registrations are receiving emails for account confirmation either. Neither are emails sent to the sites admin via these non-confirmed accounts being responded to. I've tried different online email accounts, new registrations, different computers, and so on. No email address is receiving Enworld or CIRCVS MAXIMVS emails either in spam or the inboxes. 

Is there a work around here? Something I should know about? A direct admin email address for the site for communication via my private email? I admit I don't post there often, but plenty of my friends do and it's been odd not being able to respond from that site for so long.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 18, 2013)

The CM emails were fixed just yesterday, so should be working now.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, one of the two original email addresses did receive an email to update my passwords and it even worked. Unfortunately the account still doesn't function as activated. I can't post or view my profile, but can change my settings. I tried registering as even logged in I'm listed as unregistered, but it won't take my emails or logins as they are in use.

Instead of starting yet another online email, is there a way to have a activation email sent to me? Ace Jr. isn't receiving email at all, but the account name here is.


----------



## darjr (Nov 20, 2013)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]; [MENTION=3192]howandwhy99[/MENTION];

Hotmail is rejecting cm email because the from doesn't have an address set. Morrus could you set it?


----------

